# AZ 2014 New Year Giveaway - 4 passes to Whaleback Mountain - Ends 1/24/2014



## Nick (Jan 21, 2014)

Up for grabs are (4) lift pass vouchers for the 2013/14 ski season to Whaleback Mountain (Courtesy of Whaleback!) which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners. (Two passes each!) 

*How to enter:*
You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. The number of entries you get is a combination of several criteria: 



Replying in this thread earns you (1) entry to win
For every 500 posts you have, you earn (1) additional entry to win
For every 1 year you have been a member on the forum (at the close of the contest), you earn (1) additional entry to win
*
Example:
*You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (6) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 13 entries. 

*Timeline: *
The contest will run from starting immediately (1/21/2014) and no more entries will be counted after 5:00PM EST on Friday, 1/24/2014.

*Other Rules*
Sorry, moderators and admins can't enter.

*Delivery*
We will go through all the entries and draw two winners at random from the pool of tickets within a week of the close of the contest. We will notify the winner in a new thread and notify via PM as well, and then ship it out

*Wait, what can I win exactly? *
A pair of lift pass vouchers to Whaleback good for the 2013/14 ski season!

*Good luck!*


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 21, 2014)

Sure, sounds good!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm In!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 21, 2014)

In


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2014)

In


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 21, 2014)

Absolutely...was there this past Sat...love Whaleback!


----------



## jackietet (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm in!!!  Can't wait to ski!!!


----------



## cbackman (Jan 21, 2014)

count me in


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 21, 2014)

In please!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 21, 2014)

im in.......


----------



## hammer (Jan 21, 2014)

In please.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll take them, thanks.


----------



## lstone84 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Whaleback*



Nick said:


> Up for grabs are (4) lift pass vouchers for the 2013/14 ski season to Whaleback Mountain (Courtesy of Whaleback!) which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners. (Two passes each!)
> 
> *How to enter:*
> You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. The number of entries you get is a combination of several criteria:
> ...



Whaaaaaaley


----------



## reefer (Jan 21, 2014)

In


----------



## Abominable (Jan 21, 2014)

In!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 21, 2014)

What the heck, count me in.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2014)

i will feel a little guilty when i win these, i won't get to use them more than a few times.  but i'll have fun anyway.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Nick for contest.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 21, 2014)

In, I've never been and this would be a good chance to go.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 21, 2014)

me too please. Thanks as always Nick


----------



## catherine (Jan 21, 2014)

Never skied whaleback.  Nice to try it out for free!  I'm in.


----------



## Winston89 (Jan 21, 2014)

Sign me up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## quiglam1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Winner, winner please.


----------



## Herman Blume (Jan 21, 2014)

Pick me!


----------



## Euler (Jan 21, 2014)

Entered


----------



## soposkier (Jan 21, 2014)

All in

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm in. Love it.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 22, 2014)

yep


----------



## atomic68 (Jan 22, 2014)

Please enter me in the drawing. Thanks


----------



## Quigs76 (Jan 22, 2014)

I need a WIN please! :flag:


----------



## Abubob (Jan 22, 2014)

How'd I almost miss this? In!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 22, 2014)

In



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WJenness (Jan 22, 2014)

*throws hat into ring*


----------



## HD333 (Jan 23, 2014)

yes please


----------



## OzSkiCT (Jan 23, 2014)

Crossing fingers and hoping to win something !


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 23, 2014)

In


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I'll take them, thanks.



I think you're going to win this time.  Feelin' it.


----------



## killerBsaturn (Jan 24, 2014)

IN


----------



## dlague (Jan 24, 2014)

in


----------



## redwinger (Jan 24, 2014)

Go whale!


----------



## Zand (Jan 24, 2014)

In


----------



## Nick (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll be running the giveaway at some point over the weekend. Stay tuned!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry on the delay guys will get this run probably later today or tomorrow. Just catching up. Will also launch another giveaway asap


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2014)

Winners are Atomic68 and Hammer!

PM Sent! Congrats!


----------



## Giovana (Feb 5, 2015)

sounds good


----------

